# Circle setRadius()



## thomy (4. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,vllt könnt ihr mir mit einer Übungsaufgabe weiterhelfen?

Sie rufen für ein Objekt Circle die setRadius() Methode auf. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, die Konsistenz sicherzustellen, wenn man die berechneten Werte Umfang und Fläche abruft?

Jemand ne Ahnung?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Cola_Colin (4. Mrz 2011)

Könnte sich auf Concurrency beziehen, die einfachste Antwort wäre also sowas wie:
synchronize bzw ein Lock 

Aber ohne genauere Zusammenhänge ist das nur geraten und kostenlos wird hier keiner viel Arbeit darauf verrichten wollen, deine Probleme zu lösen, wenn du nicht einmal selber Ehrgeiz zeigst.


----------



## thomy (4. Mrz 2011)

Ok danke, 
also eine Möglichkeit habe ich gefunden.
Dass Wäre z.b. setradius so einzustellen, dass der Radius immer größer 0 ist. Jetzt bräuchtre ich noch eine 2 Möglichkeit, welche indie ähliche Richtung geht.

Danke


----------



## AlexSpritze (4. Mrz 2011)

Umfang und Fläche müssen dementsprechend auch größer 0 sein.


----------

